# just thought i,d day hi now i found you



## jamster (Feb 5, 2008)

twas an accidental find 

but then again helllllllllllllllllllo !


----------



## cipro (Feb 5, 2008)

jamster said:


> twas an accidental find
> 
> but then again helllllllllllllllllllo !



Hi jamster and wecome hope you find the site informative you will definitely be friendly


----------



## lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, Jamster, welcome to the crazy bunch, hope you enjoy


----------



## sundown (Feb 5, 2008)

hi jamster, and welcome
   you'll find this site very informative and friendly!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome Jamster to this friendly site.
I hope you will enjoy


----------



## Trevor (Feb 6, 2008)

jamster said:


> twas an accidental find
> 
> but then again helllllllllllllllllllo !



Hello and welcome Jamster well your here now so enjoy.


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

I'm sure you'll find it will turn out to be one of those accidents of good fortune.


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 6, 2008)

awrite mate..


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, good evening and welcome.


----------

